# Looking for Easy Hash making method (without the use of a washing machine)



## Lacy (Apr 5, 2008)

_I have chopped down all of my plants and would like to make some hash out of 5 of them. I've never made hash before and don't want to mess it up but I don't have a washing machine to use that method and have looked thoughout the site but can only find hash oil making methods etc._

_Can anyone direct me to a thread or two so I get the general idea??? I have 5 freshly picked bushed that I want to use cause I love hash_

_Thanks_
_Lacy_


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 5, 2008)

the fastest/easiest hash i ever made was with a screen from a window.. but thats not as potent as ice extraction like you're talking aout with the washing machine. 
just my two cents!

Jr.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 5, 2008)

How To Make Hash From Marijuana

Bubble-Lator Hash Making PayLoad Part 1


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 5, 2008)

If you want to make some good hash you diff need to buy bubble bags. I don't want to make this a LONG post but the bags come in diff sizes. Cold water exstratction google
bubble bags and you'll see em. I only grow about 14 or so plants but I save all the cuttings and when you havest your plants you save all the fan leaves and stems and the small leaves you trim from the beloved bud. I have grown some skunk#1 that in my opoin was just reg. So I bubble bag a bout 2 ocounce and got back some very nice blonde hash. Just the size of a small match head burned in a small pipe would get me RIPPED. Just the small reward you get if you make the investment into the bags. I've tried the other methods with the alhcol and it really sucks compared to bubblebags.
Let me here from other bubble bag dudes, do you agree??


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Thanks hemlock I didn't even think to do a google search._
_I found some threads here last night._
_Thanks_
_Lacy_


hemlockstones said:


> How To Make Hash From Marijuana
> 
> Bubble-Lator Hash Making PayLoad Part 1


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Thank you very much budsworth. I wasn't even sure whether to use fresh leaves or dried ones and since I only just chopped them down I didn't want to mess it up._
_I can't believe all the years I have thrown all of my trimmings out and washed off my scissors with nail polish remover _


Budsworth said:


> If you want to make some good hash you diff need to buy bubble bags. I don't want to make this a LONG post but the bags come in diff sizes. Cold water exstratction google
> bubble bags and you'll see em. I only grow about 14 or so plants but I save all the cuttings and when you havest your plants you save all the fan leaves and stems and the small leaves you trim from the beloved bud. I have grown some skunk#1 that in my opoin was just reg. So I bubble bag a bout 2 ocounce and got back some very nice blonde hash. Just the size of a small match head burned in a small pipe would get me RIPPED. Just the small reward you get if you make the investment into the bags. I've tried the other methods with the alhcol and it really sucks compared to bubblebags.
> Let me here from other bubble bag dudes, do you agree??


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

*I actually was gonna use five whole plants to make it. Is that insane ??? lol*


----------



## mingusdew (Apr 6, 2008)

They have 1 gallon, 3 gallon, and 5 gallon bags...so not by some measures 

I do a QWISO oil that I LOOOOOVE...Best to only do about a 1/4 or a 1/2 at a time...not TOO much.

Dont break up the buds, throw em in a jar, pour just enough ISO(91%) to get about halfway up the buds, shake for 20 seconds...THIS IS KEY...just stop the buds with your hand, pour into another clean glass, and use a gold coffee filter to strain the ISO

Pour on a glass plate you can throw over a pot of water on the stove, ventilate, let the water simmer.

Once all the alcohol evaps, you have a hot plate with goo/crystals all over it. If you did it QUICK enough, this will be a nice blone/amber color. You can hand press several quarter runs into a NICE brick.

I suppose its easier to scrape while the plate is still a little warm. If you do this right you won't end up with that nasty black goo.

Just amber/blonde marbled goodness!


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I actually was gonna use five whole plants to make it. Is that insane ??? lol*


not insane, thats love! i love hash too... now you have me thinking to devoting a whole plant or 2 just to hash


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Thanks Ming. I will give this a shot and see what happens. I suppose I won't know un;less I try. _

_Thanks for taking the time to write all this out for me. I really do appreciate ti._

_Lacy_


mingusdew said:


> They have 1 gallon, 3 gallon, and 5 gallon bags...so not by some measures
> 
> I do a QWISO oil that I LOOOOOVE...Best to only do about a 1/4 or a 1/2 at a time...not TOO much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_I love hash too. It is one of the two of my favourite pleasures._
_I have decided just to try different methods and see which one works best for me._

_Thanks Hemlock_


hemlockstones said:


> not insane, thats love! i love hash too... now you have me thinking to devoting a whole plant or 2 just to hash


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 6, 2008)

you're more then welcome!

here is a cool 4 part series i watched with my dad last night about how they make this shit in huts in morrocco

YouTube - KIf from the Rif Pt1/4
YouTube - Kif from the Rif Pt2/4
YouTube - Hash 3
YouTube - Kif from the Rif Pt4/4

watch these guys make 60kilos (if i remember right) a day.. from bundels of weed to packaged 1/2kilo bricks

enjoy!
Jr.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Apr 6, 2008)

So how did you come to the decision of making black hash??! I bet ur postin all about it somewhere I just cant find it!!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 6, 2008)

hey lacy hows it going. i highly recomend 'butane extraction hash' it is absurdly easy for anyone to do on the first try and it is considered to be the most potent and highest in 'thc' of known methods of extraction. top dollar is paid for it in socal dispeseries. i have made it before and it is very easy to do. it is refered to as 'honey oil' 'earwax' etc i am able to try different hashes of different methods and this is by far the best. not just my oppinion but the general consensus of knowledgeable people down here.


----------



## mnoel (Apr 6, 2008)

I personally have used the blender and ice method to do little amounts with just some extra trim it works pretty well but a littl harder to make a big amount. But what i do is put an ounce of trim and leaves in a blender with ice cold water and ice cubes then blend untill all moist then strain thru a gold screened metal coffee filter into a clear glass. ( the liquid will be a greenish color) place the glass in the fridge and let sit for about half an hour. then strain the water off without dislodging the residue on the bottom of the glass. add some more COLD water and repeat the sitting in fridge process. repeat this process until the water is an almost clear color again the filter the remaining water and goo at the bottom thru a paper coffee filter, this will allow the water to go thru but not the stuff that creates the hash. I have done this several times when my boyfriend runs out of hash and he likes it. I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Very good. Wow! Thanks dude._
_This is awesome _
_decisions decisions._
_What to do._
_I have some time to think about it before all my buds dry. i still haven't finished trimming them all BUT I am saving the sticky goo this time_

_umm....love THAT sticky stuff_


hemlockstones said:


> you're more then welcome!
> 
> here is a cool 4 part series i watched with my dad last night about how they make this shit in huts in morrocco
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Nah I'm not playing fool here. I really have no idea how to make hash and I love black hash but I do not know what is involved._
_Heck. I'll go for any type of hash right now as long as it is good. _
_I'm actually getting tired of smoking good weed and just want a change._

_I've gone through lots of threads but most of them are confusing as ever._


jamiemichelle said:


> So how did you come to the decision of making black hash??! I bet ur postin all about it somewhere I just cant find it!!


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_:i Honey OIL!!!!_
_Damn. Well now I know honey oil_
_um. love honey oil but hubby won't let me use a butane torch. He says I am too clumsy and might burn da house down_
_I'll ask again_
_Thanks_


bicycle racer said:


> hey lacy hows it going. i highly recomend 'butane extraction hash' it is absurdly easy for anyone to do on the first try and it is considered to be the most potent and highest in 'thc' of known methods of extraction. top dollar is paid for it in socal dispeseries. i have made it before and it is very easy to do. it is refered to as 'honey oil' 'earwax' etc i am able to try different hashes of different methods and this is by far the best. not just my oppinion but the general consensus of knowledgeable people down here.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Cool. I will look through it later on._
_Thanks for all your help. That was a lot of typing to do and I appreciate it. I am going to try different methods since I have so much weed to use._
_Why not?_
_lacy_


mnoel said:


> I personally have used the blender and ice method to do little amounts with just some extra trim it works pretty well but a littl harder to make a big amount. But what i do is put an ounce of trim and leaves in a blender with ice cold water and ice cubes then blend untill all moist then strain thru a gold screened metal coffee filter into a clear glass. ( the liquid will be a greenish color) place the glass in the fridge and let sit for about half an hour. then strain the water off without dislodging the residue on the bottom of the glass. add some more COLD water and repeat the sitting in fridge process. repeat this process until the water is an almost clear color again the filter the remaining water and goo at the bottom thru a paper coffee filter, this will allow the water to go thru but not the stuff that creates the hash. I have done this several times when my boyfriend runs out of hash and he likes it. I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 6, 2008)

Lacy, this is the method I tried, lol. Like I said before I think I had too much plant matter in it though, lol. Check it out. 

GROWFAQ


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _:i Honey OIL!!!!_
> _Damn. Well now I know honey oil_
> _um. love honey oil but hubby won't let me use a butane torch. He says I am too clumsy and might burn da house down_
> _I'll ask again_
> _Thanks_



You dont need a torch, just a large tank of butane for refilling lighters, or little grills, I buy big 4 packs from the chinese grocery store for 5 bucks, I use about two cans for a nice sixed batch.
all you need is PVC as big or small as you want, I use one thats an inch and a half and 7 inches long. 
than you need a cap to fit the PVC, than drill a hole in it to fit the butane can.
thats it!!! fill the tube with weed, put a coffee filter, or proper sized screen, coffe filter dosnt work that great. and tape whatever you use to the tube.
than blast it with butane and hold it over a dish that will bea easy to scrape the honey oil out of

I love making it its so cool watchin liquid butane boil when its cold out


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Ok tcki. Thanks man._
_So if I get all my trimmings and everythung dried and ready.............can I ask you for some help?_
_Thanks_
_lacy_


tckfui said:


> You dont need a torch, just a large tank of butane for refilling lighters, or little grills, I buy big 4 packs from the chinese grocery store for 5 bucks, I use about two cans for a nice sixed batch.
> all you need is PVC as big or small as you want, I use one thats an inch and a half and 7 inches long.
> than you need a cap to fit the PVC, than drill a hole in it to fit the butane can.
> thats it!!! fill the tube with weed, put a coffee filter, or proper sized screen, coffe filter dosnt work that great. and tape whatever you use to the tube.
> ...


----------



## mingusdew (Apr 6, 2008)

I've even seen people use steel turkey basters, and I hear it's pretty easy to rig up...

I never liked the idea of running solvents thru a tube of PVC that I've used chemicals to glue together.

I've tried all the ways except the Moroccan hash and I like the QWISO the best.

heres a thread on it, sorry to post links to other forums :X

https://tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php4?t=139


----------



## tckfui (Apr 6, 2008)

sure I'd help you out. 
you use a new pipe thats never been used before, no glue


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 6, 2008)

no fire involved at all. you basically are using butane as a solvent to remove the t.h.c. from the plant material. the butane and t.h.c pass through a screen into a glass bowl the butane evaporates and your left with a potent extract . you can buy devices to make it or make your own like i did. i think there is a product called 'honey bee extractor' for making hash this way. the hash you get is very pure and bubbles and melts when smoked and gives a great high. i will try to find some info on how its done that has pics its very easy.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Thanks chiceh._
_Yeah I found that one yesterday and copied it._
_I wanna make that gummy kind of hash not that hard chunky stuff_
_I suppose it takes practice_


Chiceh said:


> Lacy, this is the method I tried, lol. Like I said before I think I had too much plant matter in it though, lol. Check it out.
> 
> GROWFAQ


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 6, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/12851-honey-oil-made-using-butane.html


Doesn get any easier then his babe


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Thanks again Ming._

_I spent a good portion of the day trimming and have quite a rack of branches in a closet drying now._
_I have a lot of trimming to do and this all has to be perfectly dry first so it will give me plenty of time to decide what i want to do. I really want the most potent stuff I can mkae so just the leaves and stock won't cut it for this chick._

_I want the best_


mingusdew said:


> I've even seen people use steel turkey basters, and I hear it's pretty easy to rig up...
> 
> I never liked the idea of running solvents thru a tube of PVC that I've used chemicals to glue together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Hey thank buddy._
_I will try it that way also._
_'very pure and bubbles' _
_I like that_
_So do you really race bicycles or what?_


bicycle racer said:


> no fire involved at all. you basically are using butane as a solvent to remove the t.h.c. from the plant material. the butane and t.h.c pass through a screen into a glass bowl the butane evaporates and your left with a potent extract . you can buy devices to make it or make your own like i did. i think there is a product called 'honey bee extractor' for making hash this way. the hash you get is very pure and bubbles and melts when smoked and gives a great high. i will try to find some info on how its done that has pics its very easy.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 6, 2008)

_Why thank you Zeke Dawggg! I like saying your name._

_Zeke DAWGGGG_

_Yeah I saw that tutorial and may try it._
_I want some variety_

_Thanks ZEKE_


Zekedogg said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/12851-honey-oil-made-using-butane.html
> 
> 
> Doesn get any easier then his babe


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 6, 2008)

i wouldnt try makin honey oil personally, heard too many stories of massive explosions and many deaths involving simple mistakes or accidents ... stories like the doors of a house being blown off by the force of the explosion, or a dude with 3rd degree burns over 90% of his body including his face


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 6, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> i wouldnt try makin honey oil personally, heard too many stories of massive explosions and many deaths involving simple mistakes or accidents ... stories like the doors of a house being blown off by the force of the explosion, or a dude with 3rd degree burns over 90% of his body including his face



bwhahahhahah, from a little bottle of butane? highly doubtful. i'll keep taking the risk.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 6, 2008)

mexi blunt has a really nice DIY of a BHO extractor made from a soda bottle... i made my own fairly similar and got some killer product... used bronson butane and it was ok but next time i'm gonna use something of a higher grade... for a more pure product...

its a really easy procedure... fill bottle insert butane extract until clear butane come out... =]

best of luck...
do it by a window... in a room where no possibility of spark or flame or anything like that...

be as safe as you can be


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Apr 7, 2008)

Why not just get some Bubble Bags??? easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## bozley2g (Apr 7, 2008)

http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=8kbCtKE2Ghk Here is a pretty cool method It's called gumby hash and it's made using gravity pretty much......


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Apr 7, 2008)

Lacy, have you ever heard of bubble bags? if you havent i really cant think of an easier better way to do it


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_Yes sir. I am always reading about bubble bag this bubble bag that_
_Ok I am starting to understand what the bubble bags are for._


Joe2iisbeing said:


> Lacy, have you ever heard of bubble bags? if you havent i really cant think of an easier better way to do it


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_Thanks a lot Ian. I really need to read more about it and see if I can get some of the items needed to pull this off._


lumberjack_ian said:


> mexi blunt has a really nice DIY of a BHO extractor made from a soda bottle... i made my own fairly similar and got some killer product... used bronson butane and it was ok but next time i'm gonna use something of a higher grade... for a more pure product...
> 
> its a really easy procedure... fill bottle insert butane extract until clear butane come out... =]
> 
> ...


----------



## pakalolo808 (Apr 7, 2008)

gumby hash technique is the easiest/cheapest/ makes bubble hash. u just need a bucket/a drill/a mixerthing.
and some ice. no cost if u have normal tools


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 7, 2008)

Yup bubble or ice hash.Go to ebay $65-$120 get 5 gallon 4 bag set of bubblebags.Just chop add ice and water and mix


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Apr 7, 2008)

Instead of using a washer you can just use ice water and a spoon if you want. Eggbeaters if youre feelin lazy. Then just pour it through the bags with the bags in a bucket. All the water goes through then you pull out each bag and you will have different consistency hash from each one due to the screen sizes.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_Oh cool. I can do this. _
_Bubble bags. I even like the sound of that cause I love bubbles. and hash_
_Together: priceless_


Joe2iisbeing said:


> Instead of using a washer you can just use ice water and a spoon if you want. Eggbeaters if youre feelin lazy. Then just pour it through the bags with the bags in a bucket. All the water goes through then you pull out each bag and you will have different consistency hash from each one due to the screen sizes.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Apr 7, 2008)

just look up gumby hash on youtube. i guarantee its easy. the mixer thing is the attachment that u have on a mixer. YouTube - "Gumby"Bubble Hash Method. Hashish. Marijuana. Weed. Pot.


----------



## pakalolo808 (Apr 7, 2008)

this way u no need buy the bubble bags


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_Thanks guys. Well I have LOTS of weed so I will buy some bubble bags and try all the methods as long as I don't blow myself up cause that'd kinda suck_


pakalolo808 said:


> this way u no need buy the bubble bags


----------



## pakalolo808 (Apr 7, 2008)

get back to us on what is the easiest/most efficient/cheapest way. also which makes the best hash. that way we can all get some good hash


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 7, 2008)

Where are the harvest pics


----------



## Lacy (Apr 7, 2008)

_Right now I some hanging in my closet and the rest are down here all over the place ready to be stripped _

_I will post pics of it all in my journal in the nest day or two_
_Don't worry_


Zekedogg said:


> Where are the harvest pics


----------



## Joe2iisbeing (Apr 7, 2008)

My pleasure. The more hash the merrier.


----------

